# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Fadime`den E-mail

## ceydaaa

adasd.gifŞubat ayının soğuk günlerinde, ikisi de Amerika'nın değişik bölgelerinde, ayrı ayrı iş gezilerinde olan Dursun'la karısı, Florida'da buluşup yaz sıcaklarının yaşandığı bu bölgede, bir kaç gün geçirmeye karar verirler.
Eşi, Dursun'dan önce gider Florida'ya ve ertesi gün için Dursun'a da yer ayırttıktan sonra, ona bir e-posta gönderir. Fakat mesaj, adreste bir harfi yanlış yazdığı için, Dursun yerine, bir gün önce karısı ölen Temel'e gider. Yaşı da epeyce ilerlemiş bulunan Temel, bilgisayar ekranında mesajı okuyunca, korkunç bir çığlık atar ve düşüp bayılır. Zaten çok üzgün olan Temel'in bu çığlığı üzerine ev halkı odaya dolar ve herkes yerde yatan Temel'e yardım için koşuşturmaya başlar.
Temel, bir süre sonra kendine gelir ve niçin çığlık attığını soranlara, bilgisayar ekranını gösterir:
"Sevgili Kocacığım,
Bugün, buraya ulaşır ulaşmaz, önce yarın senin gelişinle ilgili tüm işlemleri tamamladım, sonra da bana ayrılan yerime yerleştim. Burası gerçekten de dedikleri gibi çok sıcak... Seni dört gözle bekliyorum..." (Karın)

----------

